# Soft99 Mirror Shine



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

So due to misreading an ebay listing, I've got the light version of this on its way rather than Fusso, but I've just read up a bit on it and it sounds really interesting.

It just looks like you wipe it on and buff at the same time - no removal at all.

Does anyone have more information on this? noticed a thread on here showing a black Civic which looked really good afterwards. I was going to send it back/swap for Fusso but I'm starting to think it might be worth keeping anyway...

Loving the advert too:-


----------



## DPG87 (Feb 18, 2010)

Was it £20 from eBay same as the Fusso?

I'd give it a blast tbh, for that price (or similar) you can't really lose out, the reviews so far have been excellent, I need to pick my fusso up from the post office tomorrow!

Get some pics up when your done!


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

used it on a vxr corsa,apply with a mf then i ued another to remove straight away,left a very slick surface and very glossy. i liked it and it meant to last 3 months


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi mate that black civic is mine, for the money the mirror shine is excellent goes on easy give it a rub great finish


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Interesting Video, just seen the Scratch clear demo video plus the Authentic red one as well; I am going to hunt for the Scratch clear one to buy If I can.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Guys can someone please explain the differences between them all? From what I gather there is Fusso, Authentic, Mirror Shine and King of Gloss?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Well for what I have read, Fusso is a high durability wax that is similar too fk1000 manufacture claims 12 month durability and water glides off the surface.
Authentic is made from White Virgin carnauba very refined and comes in two blends one Gold one Red but have been informed the Red is the one to go for better than Gold, but might be marketing hype or a different sector for the Japanese market or Europe based.
Mirror shine is known for it's super ease of use 3 month durability and King of gloss is the ultimate Gloss wax enhancer in their line up both come dark and light colour containers.
The scratch clear coat wax I believe has some cleansers in the blend which cleans, corrects and protects like a All in One.

Just would like to know am I correct by my counts; I was waffling here but sounds good to me 

I need to try their range and line up something different but I'm sure the exclusivity and claims I would be highly impressed with the purchases and testing, I am going to order some soon.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Trip tdi said:


> Well for what I have read, Fusso is a high durability wax that is similar too fk1000 manufacture claims 12 month durability and water glides off the surface.
> Authentic is made from White Virgin carnauba very refined and comes in two blends one Gold one Red but have been informed the Red is the one to go for better than Gold, but might be marketing hype or a different sector for the Japanese market or Europe based.
> Mirror shine is known for it's super ease of use 3 month durability and King of gloss is the ultimate Gloss wax enhancer in their line up both come dark and light colour containers.
> The scratch clear coat wax I believe has some cleansers in the blend which cleans, corrects and protects like a All in One.
> ...


Very informative Trip, they've certainly got a decent range.:thumb:

I really wanted Fusso for the durability so I'm undecided what I'll do with the mirror shine. 3 months isn't exactly poor durablity anyway, and I guess 12 months is a bit optimistic for any wax. Who on here doesn't and re-wax at least 2-3 times a year anyway?


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

ive got some fusso coat 7 on the way


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

dillinja999 said:


> ive got some fusso coat 7 on the way


Is that the liquid wax?


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

So it got delivered today and I've decided not to exchange it (ease of use sounded too tempting and for £20.00 I could always get Fusso too).

I thought I'd give it a quick go this evening on the Biorb and it's really odd to use. I'm not sure if the microfibre cloth is the best method for application, it just got clogged which meant I had to use the other side to buff and make the greasy/oily film disappear. I'm thinking maybe a foam applicator to spread it around followed by a buff with a microfibre might work a lot better.

It's definitely easy to use anyway - VERY oily so it just spreads without any effort at all. It also seems to have filled the swirls on the Biorb quite well which I wasn't expecting. Some AIO's have struggled with the swirls on the Biorb as the perspex is a nightmare to look after.

I can't really comment on finish - It's a fish tank , but the wax is slick to a pretty insane level. Not sure I've got an LSP that feels like it. 

Just got to use it on a car now, I might do small test between this, 845 and TW Ice :lol:


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

http://www.soft99.co.jp/english/products/carcare/wax/mirror_shine_wax.html?pid=00373


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

my mates swirly 1 series,just washed,tar removed and fallout removed not even polished!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks great, that's some serious filling ability.

Don't suppose you tested the beading/sheeting?


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Looks great especially is not polished!


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

millns84 said:


> Looks great, that's some serious filling ability.
> 
> Don't suppose you tested the beading/sheeting?


It beads and sheets well,not as good as fusso though



Bear807 said:


> Looks great especially is not polished!


Thanks


----------



## huihai20 (Jul 25, 2016)

Hello, I'm a newbie here and not pro with washing a car. 
Because I have now a new car and ofcourse want to keep it to shining.
Please, help me to choise which wax I need. I have a watch many wax but here is three candidates.
Soft99 fusso coat 12months light
Soft99 mirror shine light
Collinite 476s
I want a wax that is east applying, wipe off and shining maximus. So which wax I choose?


----------

